
Found the way how to hack GitHub storage - bykhun
https://medium.com/@okhlopkov/microsoft-will-pay-for-your-unlimited-cloud-storage-bc1a3a8a5727
======
BoorishBears
I like how this is clearly abuse but the author tries to spin it as “oh just
share some hackathon stuff”

Oh you mean like you could use S3 for in about all of 10 minutes?

------
ohld
Finally true hacking

